# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Pse mi fshini mesazhet?

## mia@

Pse mi keni fshire mesazhet te tema ''Sa mund te fuksionoj martesa midis nje shqiptari te Kosoves dhe te Shqiperise?
Apo ishte vetem pyetje retorike ku pergjigja nenkuptohej duhet te ishte sesben pozitive?!
Po ja qe nuk jemi te gjithe ne nje mendje dhe duhet respektuar mendimi i secilit.Me keq se ne komunizem :i terbuar:

----------


## Jack Watson

o dea, me duket se ka pas problem forumi dhe jane fshire ca tema e ca poste, nuk ta ka bere njeri me qellim.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Inteligjentja

Dea postimet nuk fshihen me sa di une, zhvendosen ne nje teme te vecante kur jane jashte teme, por ne rastin tend s'ka ndodhur keshtu sepse nuk rezultojne te regjistruara askund. Mbreme thane qe ka pasur probleme me serverin, mgjth do beje mire te ankoheshe tek moderatoret me mesazhe private se forumi eshte mbushur me ankesa identike si e jotja.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Dea kontrollova temen dhe ska asnje shkrim te fshire ne te. Mbreme forumi kaloi ne nje server tjeter dhe ka mundesi qe disa nga postimet e fundit te kene mbetur ende ne forumin e 'vjeter'. Albo ka dhe nje pergjigje per kete problem. Lexoje:




> Forumi u transferua ne nje server tjeter qe eshte me i shpejte por duke qene se ndryshimet duan pak kohe qe te ndodhin ne gjithe Internetin, disa anetare akoma shkonin tek adresa e forumit te vjeter.
> 
> Gjithmone shtypni adresen: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/ qe te lidheni me forumin.
> 
> Nese keni bere postime ne forumin e vjeter qe nuk i shihni ketu pasi nuk u perfshine kur u be transferimi, mund ti kopjoni duke vizituar adresen e forumit te vjeter:
> 
> http://66.252.9.126/
> 
> Kopjoni tekstin nga forumi i vjeter dhe postojini prape ketu. Lidhja e forumit te vjeter do jete ne linje vetem per 48 ore.
> ...


Kjo te vleje dhe per antaret e tjere qe mund te kene probleme te ngjashme.

----------


## mia@

Ok!Falemminderit per sqarimin.

----------

